#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Hodenkrebs Zyste oder Wasser ansammlung? Rat wäre gut >

## Chefty12

Guten Tag,  
Also vor 5-7 Monaten habe ich das erste mal eine Verhärtung nähe dem rechten Ei entdeckt. Ich dachte mir erst nichts aber dann hatte ich ein ziehen in der Leiste und im Hoden. Danach fing mein rechter Hoden an zu wachsen also eine einseitige Hoden Vergrößerung. Diese Symptome sprechen doch eigentlich alle für Hoden krebs mit dem Gedanken das ich auf jedenfall Hoden krebs habe ging ich erst ca. 6 Monate nach dem ersten Anzeichen zum Urologen. Mir wurden erst ein paar Fragen gestellt, die ich beantwortet habe und danach wurde getastet, danach direkt ein Ultraschall, es sei alles normal, es habe sich nur Wasser angesammelt was von einem Stoß gegen das Ei oder einem Ball sein könne. Ich fragte wie sicher der Ultraschall sei, die Urologin meinte zu 99,99 % aber als Sicherheit könne ich Tumormarker abnehmen lassen, das habe ich getahn, nun warte ich auf die Ergebnisse. 
Meine Fragen: 
1. Könnte es trotzdem Hoden krebs sein, weil die Symptome ausdrücklich dafür sprechen? 
2. Wird bei den Tumormarkern auf alle Krebs Krankheiten getestet oder nur Hoden krebs? 
Wenn ihr mir diese Fragen beantworten könntet wäre es sehr, sehr nett. 
Danke 
Mfg

----------


## Berliner26

Hi Chefty.
Habe soetwas ähnliches durch wie du.
Wenn der urologe sagt es wäre eine Wasseransammlung kannst du dem vertrauen, da wasseransammlungen und Zysten nicht gerade selten vorkommen. Mit dem Vergrößerten Hoden ist seltsam aber trotzdem auch ein Anzeichen von Wasseransammlung. In der Regel tut Hodenkrebs nicht weh. Man verspürt lediglich ein Schweregefühl und ein Wachsen des Hodens. Beim Ultraschall sehen die Urologen den Hoden. Dabei achten Sie drauf ob der  Hoden verändert ist. Schmerzen und ein Ziehen kommt meistens von den Häufigen Zysten, Wasseransammlungen durch Stöße oder Krampfadern. Soweit ich weiß gibt es bestimmte Merkmale an denen man abschätzen kann ob Hodenkrebs entstehen kann oder wird. Ab der Geburt kann man sehen, ob man einen odenhochstand hat oder sowas wie Wanderhoden.
Wenn man das hat sollte man wohl mehr drauf achten. Aber selbst wenn Hodenkrebs festgestellt wird, ist er mitlerweile super zu behandeln. Allerdings deutet bei dir alles auf eine Wasseransammlung hin zumal du sagst du hättest einen Ball drauf bekommen.
Hoffe du kannst mit meinem Text etwas anfangen  :Smiley:  Gute Besserung MFG

----------

